# The Randomness of Inspiration



## GollyGforce (Nov 14, 2011)

Sometimes I am inspired into creative photography mode quite unexpectedly by random ordinary things. Here's a few examples that surprised me after years of familiarity, then all of a sudden 'ohh shiny' takes over...
I wonder how many people that happens to.... 

These are also on my Flickr photostream http://www.flickr.com/photos/see-through-the-eye-of-g/


----------



## Hillsilly (Nov 14, 2011)

Very Cool! I like the abstract nature and the fact that they are a challenge to ID without the desciption.


----------



## GollyGforce (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, I appreciate the feedback very much.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 6, 2012)

Like the examples.. It's always interesting to guess what's on the photo...
I haven't shot many abstracts however have a thing for water reflections and smoke formations 

















www.picturesbyme.com


----------



## Orion (Mar 16, 2012)

It's amazing what you can envision with various liquids


----------



## SnappyJohn (Mar 16, 2012)

I love finding inspiration in such patterns, loking at the world in a new light it gives me. I think its fun looking then taking a photo of something then you see it in a whole new light. 

These are my favourite I have taken. I love the shiney affect of the material fallen on the bed. beautiful.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's one I did this spring.





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7069749699/#


----------



## Forceflow (Aug 5, 2012)

This one is a macro of the side of a plastic bottle filled with apple juice taken out of the fridge:


----------

